
Browser Speed Tests: Firefox 7, Chrome 14, Internet Explorer 9, and More - darkduck
http://lifehacker.com/5844150/browser-speed-tests-firefox-7-chrome-14-internet-explorer-9-and-more
======
afsina
I see this benchmark as a joke. And not a funny one. Ps. I cannot stand bar
graphs that does not start from zero.

